# Uber Whatsit #138



## 480sparky (Feb 17, 2013)

Be sure to check the list of previous Whatsits!


----------



## gw2424 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cheese??


----------



## deeky (Feb 17, 2013)

bar soap


----------



## Nervine (Feb 17, 2013)

Top layer of a yoghurt tub once lid taken off?

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## squirrels (Feb 17, 2013)

Bone?


----------



## Mully (Feb 17, 2013)

Chicken skin


----------



## Tee (Feb 17, 2013)

Candle


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2013)

gw2424 said:


> Cheese??





Nervine said:


> Top layer of a yoghurt tub once lid taken off?





Mully said:


> Chicken skin




You're on the right track....... it's food.

But the vast majority of people don't eat this part of it.


----------



## Nervine (Feb 18, 2013)

Inside part of a passion fruit skin?

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## fokker (Feb 18, 2013)

Eggshell


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 19, 2013)

fokker said:


> Eggshell


----------



## fokker (Feb 19, 2013)

Yessss, winnar.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 19, 2013)

fokker said:


> Yessss, winnar.



Winner, Winner, Chicken Dinner.

OK, ......... _eggs_ for dinner.


----------

